# glass in a light tent.....



## peeper (Feb 1, 2011)

a sunday afternoon with a borrowed 100mm macro lens...i'm not so sure i was using it to it's best advantage, but it was so fun playing....




_MG_3205 by peeperita, on Flickr




_MG_3158 by peeperita, on Flickr




_MG_3129 by peeperita, on Flickr




_MG_3093 by peeperita, on Flickr

thanks for lookin'....


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Feb 1, 2011)

Didn't know how to use it to its best advantage?!!? Really? Turned up great! Love the three abstracts. Really intriguing! What are they?


----------



## peeper (Feb 1, 2011)

i have a collection of colored glass objects.....the first is a rather large flower shaped vase......the second and third shots are of a pair of calla lily vases...and the last is of some old crackle glass i inherited from my mother....

thanks again!

peeper


----------



## Drake (Feb 1, 2011)

I like the shapes and colors of #2 and #3 a lot.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 1, 2011)

I love the warm orange tones and the shapes in the last shot--excellent!


----------



## FranDaMan (Feb 1, 2011)

Great shots. Love the abstracts !


----------



## peeper (Feb 2, 2011)

Derrel said:


> I love the warm orange tones and the shapes in the last shot--excellent!


 

thanks, derrel.....i originally staged the glass on white posterboard, but i didn't like all the cool highlights.....so i staged again on pink construction paper and propped up more pink on left and right to "warm" up those highlights...thanks for noticing!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 2, 2011)

peeper said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I love the warm orange tones and the shapes in the last shot--excellent!
> ...



Yeah, the warmth of the background is subtle, but it permeates the entire shot. The shot really kicks a$$, in my 1980's-speak vocabulary...it's trying the extra step, trying to make it better, that made this shot so "warm", and so good.There's just a nice, unifying warmth across all the glass types in the shot, and that's why I think it's so appealing. This is a great example of the photographer's own efforts really making a major difference in the quality and aesthetic appeal of the final result.


----------



## peeper (Feb 2, 2011)

Derrel said:


> peeper said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...


 

wow.....that's very generous of you.....thank you again...


----------



## GoonjoshGoon (Feb 5, 2011)

I like the 1st the most,  I really like the shape and colors.

What was the setup on the 3rd one?  Are these all glass pitchers?  The 3rd one appears to have depth to it and there is like a clear glass with an almost blue tint to it on the left side.  Abstract macro stuff always appealed to me


----------



## Frequency (Feb 5, 2011)

Excellent shots

Regards


----------

